# New Toy arrived



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks great man, got to love that Real Four technology.

Bought a Caldia Kix 3500 not long ago and enjoy it heaps, how hard was it to order something from Japan?

Any tips or links to company?

PS - Find a rod to match it to?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Now thats my kinda reel, very nice!!! 










And yeah what paffoh said! :wink:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice one gatesy, now just get a g lomus (spelling) to go with it :twisted:

BTW i have heard that G lomus was a NASA composites scientist and every material they tried for the space shuttle he would make a fishing rod out of it. No wonder there so good throw a NASA budget at a fishing rod 8)

Cheers Dave


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Very nice Gatsey! very very nice! been looking at those myself, but the price tag hurts too much.......as Derek asked, links to the site etc? I am keen for some retail therapy!

Ash


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great reel mate!!
You're making me green even though St Paddy's day was last week!!!


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

That is a very sweet reel. Adding to xmas list now :twisted:


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

good website site Gatesy - How long did shipping take?

Was hoping they had a freams kix 2500 but they have the caldia kix 2500 for a pretty sweet price too! Been looking for something to match up to my TDA rod 

Damn you Ginrinpeche!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

may she catch you plenty of whoppers Gatesy..

just dont let Kraley near it!!  :wink:


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

the certates are a sweet reel and i better not let the wife see the purple one or she will want one for her rod. now the question is wha trod do you put it on??


----------

